# MadHouse Studios Making a Highlander Movie



## DanBakasama (Jun 24, 2005)

I recently visited MadHouse studios... and found out about what is to come and... there is a HighLander movie and a movie called "Red Line"... but I was just letting somebody know want to know more just let me know


----------



## illusion (Jun 25, 2005)

DanBakasama said:
			
		

> I recently visited MadHouse studios... and found out about what is to come and... there is a HighLander movie and a movie called "Red Line"... but I was just letting somebody know want to know more just let me know



Hmmm, tell me more about the Highlander movie. I used to be a fan of Highlander, until they started making sequels. :sad The T.V. show was pretty good also.


----------



## Meijin (Jun 25, 2005)

omfg

Is Christoper Walken going to be in it?!?!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 25, 2005)

As long as Whatever MacCloud's hair doesn't self-bleach or elongate, I am all for an anime take on Highlander.


----------



## DanBakasama (Jun 26, 2005)

O_o umm i looked at the character designs for Duncan and he looks freakin sweet!!... I mean he got so pretty thick side burns but he is awesome with a sword on the preview video...

O_o i don't think i can post my picture of the movie at all so ...
right??


(O ya and on the 30 or so video of the trailer ... he was battling robots like on the animatrix..) i don't know why.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2005)

I like Highlander, this should be one to watch here... I guess, would help to have more info on it though...


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

I didn't heard that years ago. LOL, hours ago I was found random website... I say omg "Highlander: Vengeance". pretty interesting. looks similiar are Vampire Hunter D - Bloodlust Characters.
same director 

Running time: 80 minutes
Production cost: ¥650,000,000 (estimated)
Vintage: 2006 (Spring)


----------

